# Tucker vs. Steele



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I love my Tucker. When I was designing my custom saddle for my horse I used the parts that I liked about my Tucker to go on my custom including the gel seat and all the places to tie to the saddle.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

I have seen the Steeles in photos only. They look really neat, and very well made. I personally own a Tucker Endurance, I have had it right at a year now. 
Tuckers seem to be a bit cheaper, especially so if you factor in the ability to find it used more easily than a used Steele. (Or is Steele more common in other parts of the country? I hadn't heard of them except here.) Also, I bought my saddle used, though it was nearly new.
Either way...
My horse and I both love the Tucker. 
It has plenty of attachment points, and they are flexible in that mine has loose movable rings attached to the saddle, so it gives an easier ability to move them around for different attaching. (But you could always have more points put on any saddle, really.)
I second the gel seat- it is heaven!! 
They have awesome cushy stirrups that are preturned. 
I haven't found anything to deter me from liking my saddle yet at all. 
I love the perfectly sized pommel for picking up, or attaching stuff to. (I have my old cat's collars on there to use to attach my camera to, then I can tuck it under the pommel to protect it more.)
I love the enduro-balance rigging my Tucker has, but I imagine Steele would have that as well? 
Honestly, it looks like there isn't much difference between the two, that can decide this, lol. In that both appear to be great brands! 
Good luck.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Tucker Plantation owner here. Love it!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Steele makes saddle trees and only wholesales them out to manufacturers.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Sorry Saddlebag,

Steele Saddles are made in Ashland TN, the same place Steele Trees are made. The mailing address is different to throw people off....

To the discussion, I would buy a Steele Brand 100 times before I would by a Tucker... :wink: That is if I had a need to buy another Brand than mine :lol::lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## lvmyhorses (Dec 18, 2012)

I did a "try before you buy" Steele saddle for my other (now sold) gaited horse. I liked the sample, but couldn't justify the cost especially as a custom. How many of us, including me, order a custom for a particular animal thinking you will always have this one horse for this saddle. Then lo and behold you end up selling the horse and now you have a saddle that won't fit the new horse. Been there done that. 
I owned a Tucker Gen II that I really like, but had quit using it- so sold the saddle and now I have a new gaited and I'm trying to decide what brand/type and fit saddle for this one. It's not easy, I've already tried several Down Under Saddle out of Colorado and every saddle so far has not fit my style of riding, much less the horse. Then I saw their saddles are made in India, not even China- that really depressed me. I'm not ready to spend $1,800+ for a new Tucker or whatever.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

lvmyhorses said:


> I did a "try before you buy" Steele saddle for my other (now sold) gaited horse. I liked the sample, but couldn't justify the cost especially as a custom. How many of us, including me, order a custom for a particular animal thinking you will always have this one horse for this saddle. Then lo and behold you end up selling the horse and now you have a saddle that won't fit the new horse. Been there done that.
> I owned a Tucker Gen II that I really like, but had quit using it- so sold the saddle and now I have a new gaited and I'm trying to decide what brand/type and fit saddle for this one. It's not easy, I've already tried several Down Under Saddle out of Colorado and every saddle so far has not fit my style of riding, much less the horse. Then I saw their saddles are made in India, not even China- that really depressed me. I'm not ready to spend $1,800+ for a new Tucker or whatever.


Do you have used tack stores around you? Or even ebay, if you can visually size? 
I got my Tucker for $700 at a privately owned tack store that also does consignment. It looked nearly brand new.


----------



## lvmyhorses (Dec 18, 2012)

GracielaGata said:


> Do you have used tack stores around you? Or even ebay, if you can visually size?
> I got my Tucker for $700 at a privately owned tack store that also does consignment. It looked nearly brand new.


I've been looking on Ebay and other sites, but can't decide on what I really want. I'm going to try one more Aussie type saddle in a few weeks. The people I got this mare from rode her in an endurance style saddle and she is 14.2 with a short back. It's hard to find a 24/25" skirt on any saddle other than English or the endurance type. Horses we sure do spend a lot time and money on them to keep them happy. :lol:


----------

